# Just got back from doing TDI and



## Sheila in SA (Jun 27, 2010)

:thumbup:










*Bronte (my dog) came first!!! * 

She lost 14 marks on her track, full marks for the agility section, full marks for the Obedience section and full marks for the nosework section, no problems with the stay or gunshot, so I was really, really pleased, this was a good outing before we travel to Port Elizabeth in a couple of weeks for two TDII and an ITT3.
:thumbup:


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations sheila, you must be really proud of yours and Bronte's performance


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow congratulations


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

wow congratulations :thumbup:


----------

